

Yahoo Mail global email flow visualization - zeratul
http://www.visualize.yahoo.com/

======
filiwickers
Joe from Periscopic here (the company that developed this visualization).
Thank you for submitting this, you beat me to it! We used HTML5, CSS3, SVG for
this visualization. All of our previous work was made with Flash.

Insider tip: Make sure you check out the trending keywords stream-graph with
the tab on the left side. You can see and compare spam words to non spam words
for different parts of the world.

We love hearing any feedback (positive or negative) about our work. Comment
here or find us on twitter (@Periscopic).

~~~
zeratul
Here is Nathan's feedback:

[http://flowingdata.com/2011/10/13/visualizing-yahoo-email-
pr...](http://flowingdata.com/2011/10/13/visualizing-yahoo-email-processing-
in-real-time/)

My feedback:

Impressive visualization. Can you make it play music? There is sound on
mouseover but I wander if emails can generate a melody.

Thanks

